# sept 23rd wedding in Lawton OK



## bigcup (Mar 28, 2011)

hello,,,daughter is getting married sept 23 in Lawton Ok,,,,,i am looking for someone to smoke up some pulled pork,,,chicken and maybe smoked beans,, I live in Nebraska and am not goin to be able to bring my  smoker there,,,,she was really hopeing to have some good smoked food at her reciption,,,,,this will probably be just a lil gathering of ppl or could be a few hundred well no more when she gets her rsvps back if anyone interested please contact me thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 28, 2011)

TulsaJeff is about 3 hours from there. You might want to PM him to see if he is willing to help out.


----------



## bigcup (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks bmudd14474 ill do just that


----------

